# wax building !!



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

Might have one for the record book.....maybe its just a first time for me. Caught a swarm March 25 about 3;30pm,came out of one of my hives.Average size swarm-bout the size of a basketball. Real easy , low limb had them in 45 mins. I gave them Ppattie and one division board feeder of syrup. I went out today (3/27) abbout 2;30pm and they had 7 1/2 deep frames of fondation completely drawn out! I been keeping bees for 45+ years and have never seen this kind of wax building. I have seen 3 to 4 frames from very large swarms, but nothing like this. Has anyone ever seen 7 1/2 deep frames drawn out in 48 hours? Just courious.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Not a swarm but I've seen "boomer" hives draw a super of foundation in less than 48 hours on a strong orange blossom bloom.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

That's really hitting on all cylinders! Swarms can be amazing if their tanks are full (or you have a crazy-strong flow on).


----------

